
Show HN: Shortcut Hub – siri shortcuts catalog - mirthless
https://www.shortcuthub.app
======
matt_the_bass
You might want to consider adding a faq or about page to explain to less
technical visitors what these are.

~~~
mirthless
Thank you for suggestion! I've made a small tip section on main page.

